# Not drying up



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Last year I bought 2 dairy goats (a nubian and a lamancha) for milk for my bottle babys but ended up having no milk. 3 months later I had babys (kids)!! I had to milk the nubian the first week after she had her kids and had to milk the lamancha the whole time she had her kids. Sold the kids and got the nubian to the point she wasnt producing any milk any more, and the lamancha no matter what I did it was still a gallon+ when I milked her, just would not give less. So I stopped milking almost 3 months ago and they WILL NOT DRY UP. Infact the poor nubian (nanny) was laying down and had milk spraying out of her. Please someone suggest something. And they are 2 weeks bred so its not because they are getting ready to kid.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

My LaMancha had a similar issue.  I started working her down, like milking very two days, then very three days, etc. I got down to every seven days, and Beauty just WOULDN'T STOP PRODUCING!!!!! lol I was a little annoyed. So then I decided that I was just going to stop milking her altogether. So I didn't milk her, and I didn't milk her, and she still had a GIGANTIC udder! And I didn't milk her for a month or two. So a couple weeks ago I decided that I would milk her one more time. I did, and she has been almost entirely out of milk since!  lol sorry that was so long. I like to tell stories. lol The basic gist of the story is, now that you've not milked them in a few months, milk them once more, for one time that day, and see what happens.  It may be that they have stopped producing, they just need somebody to get rid of their current milk for them. Hopefully that helps, and hopefully my story didn't make you ZZZZZzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Have you stopped graining them?
I did what a breeder recommended to me. I had 4 nubian does to dry up. I completely stopped their grain. As I saw their milk drop I went to every other day milking. Then I went to every two days. When I got to 4 days in between milking, I milked one more time and then I stopped. I never took my does off alfalfa, just the grain. It worked great for me and that is the method I will always use!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to TGS :wave: 
We had a Nigerian doe do the same thing. I started to milk her less and I did not give her grain or alfalfa and she would NOT dry up!! After 3 months I did not have to milk her anymore and she started to dry up. :leap: She still has about 1/2 cup of milk in her udder right now but she is making progress.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am now in the process of drying up my doe. She stills has her kids out there with her. I seperated them at night when I was milking, butas of last night they will be back with her 24/7. One will be butchered after the buck is here and done his job. While the buck is here, the kids will be seperated as I don not want the doeling bred. Hopefully that will help dry the doe. 

I am wondering if I should just stop milking her or do the every other day, etc thing.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wish I had that problem! Sigh.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Itchysmom- It's really up to you. lol If you take the kids off of the mom suddenly and then don't milk her, she has a risk of getting mastitis. She may not get it, but there is a chance that she will. Whereas if you milk her down,(go every one day, then every two days, then every three days, etc.) she has much less chance of getting mastitis. Hope that answered your question!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did do the milk less thing and it worked for the one doe, but the lamancha never realy worked, and I forgot to say that about a month after I stopped milking the lamanch (gabby) I milked her out and gave the 'tomorrow' stuff. I dont grain them, and the only hay they are getting right now is oat. And thats just when its too hot or cold for them to go out and get their own food.and they get all the grass, trees, brush, and weeds they want. But I do have a protein lick out for them. So maybe milk them out agein? Cut one of these things out? You guys are so awsome thank you!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry for the late response, I just now checked the thread. lol I don't have experience with Tomorrow, but I would say milk her out once more and then she should be good. :shrug: Also, that feeding plan is just fine. My goats are free range also.  Do you have out baking soda for them free choice? :thumb:


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

"Tomorrow" won't dry a doe up, it is an antibiotic for mastitis.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Goober, I think you're thinking of Today.  I believe that they are both for mastitis treatment, but Today will keep them milking and heal it, while Tomorrow will heal it and dry up the animal. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Last year I could not get Shasta, a Toggenburg, to dry off. I milked her less, did not milk her all the way out. It was January and she was due in March so I just stopped. She got a HUGE udder when she kidded and did get a mastitis; which luckily I caught very early.
She is not bred yet this season as I am trying to keep her going as I dry off the others. She is still giving a gallon a day. I think I could milk her through another year!
Not much advice; I just think some goats keep producing.
Oh and, Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok Ill milk the poor girls out agein. Figured thats what I had to do but didnt want to mess them up in the long run. I gave the tomorrow for the hope of helping them dry up but mainly to help them not get mastitis. Thanks for your guys help.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

